# Slovakian draska



## CKM367

Hi!
Who knows if there is the word 'draska' or alike in Slovakian? Does it mean 'loved one'? I could find the word in no dictionary.


----------



## Azori

As far as I know, there's no such word as *draska *​in Slovak. There's the word *drahá* that may mean 'dear', 'beloved' (дорогая, милая). *Drážka* means 'groove', 'rabbet', 'rebate' (паз, фальц,  дорожка).


----------



## CKM367

Azori said:


> As far as I know, there's no such word as *draska *​in Slovak. There's the word *drahá* that may mean 'dear', 'beloved' (дорогая, милая). *Drážka* means 'groove', 'rabbet', 'rebate' (паз, фальц,  дорожка).



Many thanks, Azori. Yes, I had found *drahá *and *drážka *in the dictionary. And is there such a name as Draska or Drashka? Can a Slovak girl have such a name? Or is there such a name as *Drahá *?


----------



## Azori

CKM367 said:


> And is there such a name as Draska or Drashka? Can a Slovak girl have such a name? Or is there such a name as *Drahá *?


I don't know of any such names. There are the names Drahomíra and Drahoslava (they're rather uncommon) but I don't think that Draska or Draška could work as nicknames for them. There are also nicknames 'Dáša', 'Dáška' for the name Dagmar/Dagmara.


----------



## vianie

Phonetically, the most similar lexical Slovak word to _draska_ is _troska_ _(slag, wreck)_.


----------



## CKM367

Many thanks. I read 'House of Bathory' by Linda Lafferty; the action takes place in Slovakia. Now, I see the author know nothing of Slovakia.


----------



## morior_invictus

Azori said:


> As far as I know, there's no such word as *draska *​in Slovak.


Seconded.


----------



## vianie

> Phonetically, the most similar lexical Slovak word to _draska is troska (slag, wreck)._





CKM367 said:


> I read 'House of Bathory' by Linda Lafferty; the action takes place in Slovakia. Now, I see the author know nothing of Slovakia.



Slovak (and Czech) word *troska* may be translated into English also as *cabbage*, a downfallen human (being).


----------

